# Espresso machine choices - UK



## pault01 (May 9, 2017)

Our second DeLonghi Magnifica bean-to-cup machine has just died after about a year in the identical way to the first one (replaced under warranty) - working fine, descaled (we descaled it a lot, not just when the machine prompted, as we're in a hard water area), pump blocked or failed immediately afterwards.

So I'm looking around at alternative options. The all-in-one bean-to-cup machine is very convenient. Mostly used to make espressos or lattes.

Not interested in machines which only work with pods - we drink about 8 cups per day between us, so the cost would mount too rapidly.

The quote from DeLonghi to repair this one is £130. Working on the basis that the machine will fail about once per year and cost us at least that much every year to have it fixed I'm minded to tell them to throw the machine away and instead spend a bit more on the machine this time to get something a bit more heavy-duty that will last longer.

Ideally I don't want to spend more than about £500. And ideally I'd like something that might perhaps be considered "half way between a domestic and a commercial machine" which you can dismantle and clean (working on the premise that tiny pipes in the DeLonghi one get blocked by limescale released by descaling and as it's an all in one unit you can't "just clean it out").

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should be looking at? Thanks for reading.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

There's not a huge amount of love for B2C machines on here Paul - mainly due to their inability to account for all the variables in making good espresso, especially with single origin beans that can need experimentation to get the best from them.

If it wasn't for your budget limit I would suggest you looked at the Sage Oracle. I've not owned one though some owners on here and by all accounts they can make a delicious drink  they are also perhaps the nearest any automated machine should get to the full process in that they aren't true bean-to-cup but not far off....

Perhaps there's some second hand ones out there.

Bear in mind that if you get a prosumer machine such as e61 based you'll need to factor in around half the cash for a decent grinder too.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I should add - I used to have a delonghi B2C machine and it was the quest for a better drink that led me to this forum....... like many others. Welcome ;-)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome pault01









You will find loads of helpful advice on the forum! As Kennyboy993 has suggested, the Sage Oracle is worth looking at, it is a popular machine.

One bit of advice, whatever machine you end up with you need to use at the very least filtered water, but preferably bottled water, to eliminate the chance of any limescale.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=nuova-simonelli-oscar-2-coffee-machine&gclid=CILLpJiA49MCFVg9gQodXMMHCw Oscar 2 - if you can afford £620 but will need a grinder as well


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

This thread would probably be of interest to you.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37722-Espresso-making-equipment-for-convenience


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

pault01 said:


> Our second DeLonghi Magnifica bean-to-cup machine has just died after about a year in the identical way to the first one (replaced under warranty) - working fine, descaled (we descaled it a lot, not just when the machine prompted, as we're in a hard water area), pump blocked or failed immediately afterwards.
> 
> So I'm looking around at alternative options. The all-in-one bean-to-cup machine is very convenient. Mostly used to make espressos or lattes.
> 
> ...


I've got a de Longhi Perfecta ESAM 5500 with caraffe. Ive had it for a few years now, and apart from replacing the O rings in the brew group once it's been fine, no problems at all.

We also live in a hard water area. We descale when the machine tells us to, but we also never use unfiltered tap water in it. We always fill the reservoir from a Brita filtered jug. Tastes better too without all that dangerous fluoride.

I'm wondering if you are blaming the machine for the water you put in it?

If you are looking to replace your kit with another bean to cup machine, have a look on Pricerunner. co. uk. But I doubt you will get a more reliable machine for £500. Top end machines such as the Jura range will cost you the best part of £1,000. And they can still clog up.

The Sage reputation for reliability doesn't really precede it, and the Sage Barista Express isn't fully automatic, but would cost about £540 new. Add in £20 for a Brita kit. You would get more brew adjustment possibilities from the Sage than you would get from any Bean to Cup.

https://www.beantocupcoffeemachines.net

http://m.pricerunner.co.uk/cl/82/Coffee-Makers#sort=2


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd second Dave's post #6 - easily missed as it's the shortest amongst lots of long ones. Dave's a technical advisor/reviewer and engineering consultant of coffee machines and he's had the Melitta Varianza apart and on test. I've had coffee from it and it was surprisingly good from a B2C.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for those kind words


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

here is the Melitta review. I also had one to test and whilst not being tp Daves standard, found it quite acceptable if thats what you want!

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2016/07/29/melitta-caffeo-varianza-csp/


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Plus its on special offer over at bb:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/melitta-varianza-bean-to-cup-2884.html


----------

